# MBTI++ Pespective or Duality Temperament: Top-Down and Bottom-Up, as gleaned from the study on Relationship Temperament Eyes



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

In the study on the Relationship Temperament, there appears to be a Top-Down perspective with respect to Relationship Temperament eyes, as well as a Bottom-Up perspective. 

Top-Down and Bottom-Up Perspective Temperament might be easier to understand, if the different Relationship Temperament eyes are listed in a table format:


TopEther of Multiple Universes each with their own Emotional Repression Release Relationship Temperament EyesFriend-Lover-Workbuddy Relationship Temperament EyesParent Relationship Temperament EyesGrandparent Relationship Temperament EyesVase Relationship Temperament EyesBottomMy-Everything Relationship Temperament Eyes
 
Men of the Heterosexual Sexual Temperament appear to view things from the Bottom-Up Perspective Temperament perspective, while women of the Heterosexual Sexual Temperament appear to view things from the Top-Down Perspective Temperament perspective. 

The Bottom-Up Perspective Temperament is associated with men (also associated with introversion and clairgustance users) are better able to get at the energy ether behind actions, while Top-Down Relationship Temperament is associated with women (also associated with extroversion and clairalience users) are better able to get at the energy ether behind objects.

Saying to self "I am" activates the Top-Down perspective in the Relationship Temperament

Saying to self "Anata wa" ("You too" in Japanese) activates the Bottom-Up perspective in the Relationship Temperament

Similarly, the Jewish words associated with the Jewish Day of Rest or Shabbat, "Zakhor" (to remember), activates the Top-Down perspective, while the word "Shamor" (to observe) activates the Bottom-Up perspective. 

Activating the *middle-space Relationship Temperament perspective*, which is at a state between Top-Down and Bottom-Up, appears to also connect the Neuro with the Cerebro. 

*Bottom-Up* or *Top-Down Perspective Temperament*, with respect to viewing the Environmental Reincarnation Energy: 

















perspective relationshiptemp reincarnation energy — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Because of the differences in Perspective Temperament between man and woman, saying something might mean differently for different people. For example, a Bottom-Up Perspective Temperament person (like a man), saying "I like you as a friend", means "I really like how our relationship is going, and I would like to take it to another level".

In contrast, for a Top-Down Perspective Temperament person, or a woman for example, saying "I like you as a friend" means "I like you as a friend, and see you just as a friend, nothing more, so please don't take it personal if we just remain friends".


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Women, by having the Top-Down Perspective and of the Heterosexual Sexual Temperament, are generally better connected with Energy Sensitivity Intellligence Temperament, especially if they call their Parents with Parent Relationship Temperament voice.

Men, by having the Bottom-Up Perspective and of the Heterosexual Sexual Temperament are generally better connected with Emotional Sensitivity Intelligence, especially if they call their Parents with Parent Relationship Temperament voice.


----------

